# whats a great grain brand?



## dcullon (May 30, 2010)

I got a bag of Dumor goat feed. Is it a good feed or what is better. It has the right 2.1 ratio and has ammonium Chloride. I have all wethered goats and don't want any problems with urinary calculi.  Had that problem last yr. with one of my nigerian dwarfs. he has been great sense. We also have 3 ewes and have been feeding them all sheep complete from Poulin grain. But I afried the goats aren't getting what they need? HELP!
Debbie


----------



## ksalvagno (May 30, 2010)

Do you have a good loose goat mineral for the goats? If you have all wethers, you may not even need to feed them much grain if they have good hay and browse. I would base your grain feeding on their condition. If they aren't skinny, they really don't need much.

I use Kalmbach texturized goat feed and Kent Goat Ration but that is what is in my area. You really do have to go with what is local. I have also used Purina Goat Chow which is also a texturized feed.

I would say the mineral you are giving them is more important than the goat feed. If you feel like you really want to give them some feed everyday, i would probably only feed them about 1/2 (measuring) cup once a day if they are proper weight and in good condition.


----------



## dcullon (May 30, 2010)

They are all in great shape, maybe a little fat. They get hay all the time. I don't have a pasture. they get tree trimmings from around the yard . I spend at least $9.00 on hay, I try to get the best . I also have three female sheep so at feeding time the goats will NOT tolorate the sheep getting grain and they aren't   So it gets pretty tricky around here  at feeding time. Thats why I feed them all sheep complete, it just doesn't have the copper in it. I have a goat block but I don't think they get much from it. They have baking soda and a loose mineral for both sheep and goats. No added copper. Our new barn will be easier to feed seperate. I will be able to keep the goats from pushing the sheep out of their bowls. The sheep are a large breeding age sheep so they get much more grain and when the goats are done with theirs they invade the sheep. And the two Nigerians are bigger and older then the 3 pygmy's and have horns so they tend to hog the food. It gets pretty wild at feeding time  . Not to say that they all rush me at the gate and I bet one of these days I'll break a leg  I have fell a few times from them rushing me.They are all crazy little fellows.
Debbie


----------



## Henrietta23 (May 30, 2010)

Just saying hi since you are fairly close to me. I'm in eastern CT not far from the RI border.
We just bought some last year's second cut grass hay for $4 a bale. Are you able to find alphalpha where you are? I haven't seen any advertised here, just some mixed and it was first cut. 
We don't actually have our goats yet. That should happen next week.


----------



## dcullon (May 30, 2010)

Hello, I have been to The Putnam Farmers Co-op in Putnam Conn.
I buy most of it at a local place. I was told not to feed to much alfalfa hay because they are wethered. It throws off the 2 to 1 ratio.  It is a very green grassy mix, they like it a lot.Hard to get it around winter time. I try to find it where I can. I check all the local places to find the most softest grassy, leafy hay. They don't like the hard stemy stuff. They sheep and the goats waste almost half of it. It gets my goatlol when I spend so much money on hay and they waste some. Go figure.'
Debbie
   2 shih tzu dogs, 3 cats, 13 chickens, 5 goats and 3 ewe's.


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 30, 2010)

I don't really have any answers but I hope you can get their behavior under control and not get hurt. 

I give my goats very little grain. I've had to develop a more time-consuming method where I don't allow them to rush the grain. Meaning I get my does collared on the stand before I bring the bucket through the gate. Otherwise some of mine would mob me and stomp my toes. I have to move fast to use a branch from their favorite tree to lead them into the barn at night. 

Hope it works out for you and you can discover something less complicated than I have -- gates and more gates, lol!


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 1, 2010)

dcullon said:
			
		

> Thats why I feed them all sheep complete, it just doesn't have the copper in it. I have a goat block but I don't think they get much from it. They have baking soda and a loose mineral for both sheep and goats. No added copper.


That's eventually going to cause you problems..  Goats absolutely, positively NEED copper.  Copper deficient goats can suffer a plethora of problems.

I'd either keep the goats and sheep seperate full time so I could supplement the goats with a copper-containing mineral, or -- at the very, very, very least -- I'd copper bolus my goats, probably twice a year.

Seperating would be preferable though, I would think..


----------



## dcullon (Jun 1, 2010)

I changed their grain to a goat feed. and I'm giving loose minerals in their grain at feeding. I am seperating the goats and sheep now at feeding time.  What is a good brand of grain for goats, Purina, Tractor supply, blue seal :/? It deffintly has to have ammonium chloride in it.
 Debbie
  Love my boys, Barney, Fred, Peewee, Gizmo and Oreo.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 1, 2010)

I would get a label from each type of feed and compare them.


----------

